# My photo was featured!!



## paigew (Feb 19, 2014)

Yesterday one of my photos was featured on a popular facebook page (Clickin Moms) and it got over 1000 likes and 18 shares! By far my most popular image 


Here it is!




6W2A6781-Edit-Edit.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice one!!! Take it down and put it out there to get paid.


----------



## mishele (Feb 19, 2014)

Woot!!


----------



## mmaria (Feb 19, 2014)

:thumbup: glad for you!


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 19, 2014)

If your compensation was in the form of "likes" and "shares", then it probably doesn't meet the definition of "professional".

It's not a bad photo, I just think it's posted in the wrong area...


----------



## paigew (Feb 19, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> If your compensation was in the form of "likes" and "shares", then it probably doesn't meet the definition of "professional".
> 
> It's not a bad photo, I just think it's posted in the wrong area...



Really? I was compensated in money!!! From a paid session!


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 19, 2014)

paigew said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > If your compensation was in the form of "likes" and "shares", then it probably doesn't meet the definition of "professional".
> ...




Oh, okay. You didn't say that...


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah, that. lol. Congrats!!!! It's a great photo.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 19, 2014)

Pretty cool. I think it's a wonderful image. I'm not surprised that people really liked it.


----------



## Annaa (Feb 19, 2014)

Such a great photo! Well deserved. Congrats!


----------



## kathyt (Feb 19, 2014)

I saw that on CM! I was so proud of you!


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 19, 2014)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Rosy (Feb 19, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> That is beautiful!



Proud of you Paige.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 19, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > Steve5D said:
> ...



She also never claimed her compensation was in the form of likes or shares. You assumed that.  

I don't think any of us who post in the professional forum put a disclaimer of payment on any of the images we post.  :hug::


----------



## e.rose (Feb 19, 2014)

That's a beautiful shot, by the way, Paige


----------



## pjaye (Feb 19, 2014)

Congrats! Beautiful picture!


----------



## paigew (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks guys :hug::


----------



## manaheim (Feb 19, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## TamiAz (Feb 19, 2014)

Beautiful shot, Paige!! :thumbup:


----------



## Brinr (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm not a fan of infant photography... but I must say, bravo... bravo indeed.


----------



## Aakajx (Feb 23, 2014)

Such a gorgeous picture, so natural. Congrats!


----------



## snowbear (Feb 23, 2014)

Congrat's.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 23, 2014)

well deserved


----------



## BlackPoet (Mar 18, 2014)

Brinr said:


> I'm not a fan of infant photography... but I must say, bravo... bravo indeed.




Got kids? Lol

I gota admit, I couldn't care much for it before either but I've got a 5 month okd now and I can't take enough pictures of her


----------



## manny212 (Mar 18, 2014)

Congrats Love it !! well captured !


----------



## vfotog (Mar 23, 2014)

apparently I'm the only one that doesn't like the crop? I'd crop in closer, losing some of the left hand dead space and especially the out of focus foreground. You don't need it and it would be a stronger image with more emphasis on the subject.


----------

